# Civilization 3 can't play



## atsjen (Jul 5, 2007)

I've been able to play this game on my PC before. When I tried to play tonight, I put in the CD to play and the screen pops up that allows me to choose to play, view readme file, uninstall, register, or exit. I can do everything but play. When I choose uninstall, it takes me to a screen where I can modify, repair, or remove. When I click on modify, it takes me to a screen where I should select various options to fix. Nothing shows up, and neither for repair. For remove, it goes to installshield and immediately says it's finished. However, it still shows up in my add/.remove programs list. Any suggestions? I recently had my computer tuned-up and a new hard drive put in, but like I said, the game still shows up as being there but there are no files included. I can't do run setup either. 

My computer:
Dell Inspiron 600m
Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1300MHz 
Processor Speed 598 MHz 
Memory (RAM) 384 MB 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
Operating System Version 5.1.2600


----------



## FERGUS_MANERGUS (Jul 4, 2007)

Try a reinstall.


----------



## atsjen (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't get it to let me reinstall. I originally tried that, and when I install the disk, the only option is to uninstall. When I choose that option, it asks if I want to completely remove all files, and I click yes. Then it immediately goes to the install shield message that says uninstall is complete. Yet it never lets me reinstall. is there a way I can accomplish this? Like I said, I've tried to do setup.exe in the run menu but it does the same thing.

By the way, when I right clicked on the CIV 3 cd-rom and opened the file, I tried to click on the Civ 3 icon. It said "The application has failed to start because binkw32.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem." (But again, can't figure out a way to do that).


----------



## FERGUS_MANERGUS (Jul 4, 2007)

Go to the add/remove list, remove Civ3, install from disc.


----------



## atsjen (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Actually, I already tried that (see first post). When I click on remove, it goes through the same process - takes me to the uninstall wizard and I can choose to modify, repair, or remove, and clicking on any of these tells me it's done performing maintanance on CIV 3. Any other thoughts?


----------



## FERGUS_MANERGUS (Jul 4, 2007)

Perhaps during the tune-up some of the files could have been lost, corrupted or many other things. Just keep tinkering with it, you'll find something eventually.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

download the binkw32.dll file from http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?binkw32 and put it in the game directory where the CIV3 exe file is.


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Aug 6, 2007)

I've also had a problem with Civ 3 Complete
The game installs ok, but when it comes to playing it, the game won't start after pressing the 'Play' button.
No error messages come up, it just doesn't work.
Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Zat (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, I don't know what the problem is. Can you give me the stats about your graphics card. I know it's irrelevant, but sometimes games malfunction because of that.


----------

